# 90' stanza...a/c not cold anymore...



## stanzastockton (Sep 24, 2005)

my a/c is not cold anymore. i took it to firestone for a test and they say that the compressor and fan are working and it has freon. for some reason, there is 'no electricity' going to the compressor from the a/c on/off button. they also checked the fuses and relays and everything is fine. they can try to find where the 'short/electrical issue' is located but they'll charge more for that so i though i asked you guys first...any help would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

I bet its the pressure switch.


----------



## stanzastockton (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks for the reply...can you tell me where the 'pressure switch' is located and what it looks like. TIA


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Its on the reciver dryer on my sentra, not sure where it is on your car. The reciever dryer is like a little cylinder that lines go in and out of, its a filter for the AC system.


----------

